# pelican icon 10x vs perception pescador



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Need advice quick. Pelican is $299 and perceptions are $450-$500. Just using yo run baits and minor fishing. I've read to stay away from pelican, welded hull breaks, don't go past the breakers, etc.

Going to buy this weekend. Need advice
Both are 12'


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Perception, no question. The Pescador is an exact copy of the early series Wilderness System 120, a very good design. You cannot go wrong with this kayak...


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I saw the pelican icon 120x on clearance for 299 at academy.. I believe thats the model you're talking about


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you have answerd your own question. Welded hull is unreliable. Get the pescador.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. I picked up a pompano 120 from a guy off the forum. It's a great yak. Took it out Friday night to run bait for shark fishing. It is faster than my older one but not near as stable. Just need a couple more trips. Wasn't terribly unstable tho.


----------

